# rollers dont roll?



## pigeonraiser (Mar 23, 2001)

I fly several little rollers daily but have yet to ever see them roll deep.they do alot of backflips 123 1after another but never spin.is it the birds maybe the feed, or maybe the housing?I dont have a kit box and dont feed special feed.thanks for any or all help.


----------



## earlofwood (Jul 1, 2012)

It is hard to say. If your birds are young (< 1 year), they may just need more time. Mine are just over a year and are just coming into the roll well. If you feed them too much they could be to strong and will fight the urge to roll. Most rollers will do back flips but the deep spinners are bred, it could be your birds. I feed about 3/4 cup of a 50/50 wheat/milo mix (which is not fancy) per 10 birds daily and they do quite well. If they will fly for about 30 before they get tired and come down, the amount of feed is about right. Again, its hard to say.


----------

